# UIC search



## Alex7016 (10 Mar 2011)

There is a great website for MOSID/MOC search at: http://hr3.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgmc/engraph/MOSMOCSearch_e.asp  but I am wondering if anyone knows of such a site that does the same thing for UIC searches or if anyone knows an easy way to search for UIC's or what UIC # belongs to which unit.

Thanks.

Alex


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Mar 2011)

On a DWAN computer in the Baseline programs you should find a CF Address Book.


----------



## Alex7016 (11 Mar 2011)

Don't see that in there... does it lead to a website? If so please paste link.

Thanks.


----------



## Rheostatic (11 Mar 2011)

You can find it using the DIN search engine.


----------



## Swingline1984 (11 Mar 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> You can find it using the DIN search engine.



You actually found something with the DIN search engine?  Congratulations!!


----------



## Rheostatic (11 Mar 2011)

It's better at finding some things than others. It's the first result when "address" is the search term.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Mar 2011)

The CF Address Book should be listed in the uninstalled programs.  Baseline Admin maybe?  I'm not at work so I can't tell you.


----------



## Sully (11 Mar 2011)

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> You actually found something with the DIN search engine?  Congratulations!!



LMAO!  ;D


----------



## Occam (11 Mar 2011)

Alex7016 said:
			
		

> Don't see that in there... does it lead to a website? If so please paste link.
> 
> Thanks.



It's not a website, it's a Baseline controlled application.  It should be located in the Baseline (EN) ------->Reference part of the Start menu.



			
				Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> You actually found something with the DIN search engine?  Congratulations!!



I find stuff using the DIN search engine all the time...of course I don't type with my fists like a lineman.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Mar 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> It's not a website, it's a Baseline controlled application.  It should be located in the Baseline (EN) ------->Reference part of the Start menu.
> 
> I find stuff using the DIN search engine all the time...of course I don't type with my fists like a lineman.



Sounds like you may have to give him a Step by Step instruction:

Click on START

Click on Programs

Click on Baseline (EN)

etc.


----------



## Rheostatic (11 Mar 2011)

http://img-ggi.mil.ca/nls-snn/am/as-sa/app/ab-ca/index-eng.asp


----------



## Occam (11 Mar 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> http://img-ggi.mil.ca/nls-snn/am/as-sa/app/ab-ca/index-eng.asp



Now there's a feat and a half....finding something on the IM Group website.  I'd rather try something simpler, like dividing by zero or finding the last decimal place of pi.   ;D

You must've been the person who put it there.


----------



## dapaterson (11 Mar 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> Now there's a feat and a half....finding something on the IM Group website.  I'd rather try something simpler, like dividing by zero or finding the last decimal place of pi.   ;D
> 
> You must've been the person who put it there.



Don't worry, they'll re-do their website shortly, ensuring all the links you've bookmarked become 404s.  All part of the service...


----------



## Occam (11 Mar 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Don't worry, they'll re-do their website shortly, ensuring all the links you've bookmarked become 404s.  All part of the service...



You're preaching to the choir.  I work for them, and it ticks me off to no end!


----------



## Rheostatic (11 Mar 2011)

There's a big ol' link on the national front page, under "What's new".


----------



## Occam (11 Mar 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> There's a big ol' link on the national front page, under "What's new".



Ah, finally found what you're talking about.  It shows in the "What's new" block if you change the option from the default "7 days" to "30 days" or "3 months".  

Since when is 30 days or 3 months old information "new"?   >


----------



## George Wallace (11 Mar 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> There's a big ol' link on the national front page, under "What's new".



How many people go there ?     >


----------

